# Bakbakan Kali Seminar - UK



## peter (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi All

Many thanks to all who attended the Bakbakan Kali seminar with Master Rey Galang during the weekend.  I have received very positive feedback as participants were able to identify the very practical and dynamic motions of Bakbakan Kali.

Master Rey wanted to ensure that all participants were able to understand the nature of Bakbakan Kali, and taught a wide and diverse range of sinawali, solo baston and tulisan knife techniques.  With forty experienced participants present, Master Rey was satisfied that this had been achieved, and remarked that during the last hour, people were really starting to flow with the techniques.

Master Rey, maraming maraming salamat po sa inyo for an excellent introduction of Bakbakan Kali to the UK.  I look forward to seeing you again later this year.

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------

